# Catalytic Converter??



## dcombs (Dec 22, 2011)

1996 Maxima 123K

My son said the car was running rough, whole car was shaking, and the check engine light was flashing.

I put my scanner on it and it returned 4 codes. PO302 - cylinder 2 misfire ** PO400-exhaust gas recirculation flow ** PO325 knock sensor 1 circuit (bank 1) ** PO130 O2 circuit (bank 1, sensor 1) .

I started the car and irt was running fine, the CEL was on. While driving it, there was a rattling sound that seemed like it was coming from right under the seat. When I gunned it, it sounded like marbles bouncing around. I haven't been able to jack it up and crawl underneath yet. 

Do you think I am correct in thinking the cat converter?? Would that explain the those ob2 codes? Or, is the knock sensor most likely a different issue?

Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's possible that you have a bad catalytic converter, and, if so, it could cause some or all of those codes. You could also have a bad #2 ignition coil and a loose exhaust shield or component. I would say agree that checking for a bad converter, or whatever's creating the noise, would be a good place to start.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

disconnect it and visually inspect it for blockage....


----------

